# Jig for bench saw for cutting box joints?



## Stormer1940 (18 Jan 2016)

Hi guys, I'm looking to make a toy box and was thinking of using box joints on the corners. As the box will be approx 600mm high there will be rather a lot of joints to be cut. Rather than purchasing a rather expensive 600mm jig for the process; What jig could be made up to achieve these joints on a bench saw? I've read about dado cutters and peoples hate for them so a little confused as where to go because obviously the dado cutter takes out a larger chunk of material than you would get with just a standard blade and would make the process quicker. The saw I have is an old Wadkin PKA. Any suggestions on jigs and the best and safest way to remove material and cut these joints?


Cheers

Nick


----------



## galleywood (18 Jan 2016)

See this

tablesaw-box-joint-jig-t94617.html


----------



## Stormer1940 (18 Jan 2016)

Thanks Galleywood. I'm kind of not looking for a jig which is so complex to make. Are there any other designs out there. My main concern was the cutting of the stock as I wasn't sure if a dado was advisable or not. I know you can get the dado cutter from Scott and Sargent.


----------



## blackrodd (18 Jan 2016)

Probably best if you look on u tube for a jig, There are several on there and hopefully one to you're liking.
Also look at the router bench models for box joints, maybe some ideas on there.
Here's a link for a simple jig, but this is part 2 so you can see its size, etc
HTH Regards Rodders

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJeYeQPpzSU


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Jan 2016)

This is mine for the router table. You could build exactly the same for the TS, but make sure you have a tunnel guard at the back so that you keep your thumbs.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKEB-BIq9qI


----------

